# dog food recall updates



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/nation/4637752.html

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/1310AP_Pet_Food_Recall.html

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,259223,00.html


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

How sad! 

_...and all the RAW feeding owners breath a sign of relief!_


----------



## Alicia Mertz (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

Funny...Chelsea and I were JUST talking yesterday about whether or not the food Girl was eating for the better part of her life contributed to this.

Connie - top 3 wet and dry foods? What? Innova Evo, Canidae, Solid Gold? Even close?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*



Alicia Mertz said:


> Funny...Chelsea and I were JUST talking yesterday about whether or not the food Girl was eating for the better part of her life contributed to this.
> 
> Connie - top 3 wet and dry foods? What? Innova Evo, Canidae, Solid Gold? Even close?


I think it's not known yet all the foods made from the bad ingredients. But they are not kibbles, I understand ... so far, I'm reading that they are moist (like foil pack) foods.

I'll subscribe to the subject at Google news. Anyone who gets more info, I sure hope will post.


----------



## Alicia Mertz (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

They released the list this morning. Lots of wet foods - mostly store brand, cheap stuff, but Authority was on there, as was Nutro, Nutro Max, and Nutro Natural Choice. Oh boy....

Glad the brands I would tend to trust weren't listed. Hope no one else on the board was feeding any of the affected foods, either.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

Just got a new release and it added Iams and Eukanuba.

http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2007/03/17/america/NA-GEN-US-Pet-Food-Recall.php


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

Here's the company's recall info:

http://www.menufoods.com/recall/


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*



Martin Espericueta said:


> How sad!
> 
> _...and all the RAW feeding owners breath a sign of relief!_


Too true! I was at Sam's Club and a local pet supply store this afternoon and I still saw a bunch of folks walk out with Iams and Eukanuba stuff. I'd be a bit worried as the distribution center is in Kansas, obviously not far from Missouri. I forgot to ask the gal at the pet supply store if they had pulled anything.

Another thumbs up for raw.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*



Maren Bell Jones said:


> I forgot to ask the gal at the pet supply store if they had pulled anything.


It's scary how slowly this info is getting out. No one I talked to today had heard about this.

There was a long chunk of time between the original vague news stories and the manufacturer's web site with the brand names and the info hotline.... and even that is obviously unreliable, since the Iams and Eukanuba names were in the news hours before they were on the recall site's list . 

(I subscribed to a Google alert when I first read about this; every update is emailed to you when you do that.)

I hope this is not as bad as it appears that it will be.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

http://www.suntimes.com/lifestyles/health/302424,CST-NWS-pet18.article

Purina, Hills, and Science Diet recalls too "as a precuation."


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

There was an article about it in the paper here yesterday. My neighbor was really worried because her little dachshund eats Eukanuba (only dry food, though.) I gave her a few of the Nature's Variety raw medallions to try and a little ziploc of Canidae, as a hint.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*



Amber Scott said:


> There was an article about it in the paper here yesterday. My neighbor was really worried because her little dachshund eats Eukanuba (only dry food, though.) I gave her a few of the Nature's Variety raw medallions to try and a little ziploc of Canidae, as a hint.


Yesterday the butcher at the natural foods grocery where I get my dogs' meat told me that he was grinding up more whole chickens than usual.

This tells me that maybe people who were hesitating have decided to go for it in a way they feel comfortable with as they learn. That was my take, anyway.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

yep same article that I saw...saw this one about the same thing http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17650075/


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

In one of the stories, they mentioned Nutro. We feed Nutro Max and Nutro Lamb and Rice. I did some hasty checking but it only applies to canned and foil packed products. That does not affect us. That could be devastating when you have 45 dogs being fed the same product.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

QUOTE: In an interview with The Associated Press, the chief executive and president of Menu Foods, Paul Henderson, said the pet food showed no signs of contamination and the company cannot explain why the animals developed acute kidney failure and died. END

at http://www.newsday.com/news/local/w...ar21,0,5497160.story?coll=ny-region-apnewyork


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

The local news here commented that all but one of the deaths were cats. Seems whatever is happening is harder on them.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

RAT POISON:

"A spokeswoman for the New York state Department of Agriculture and Markets said Friday that rodent poison was found in tainted pet food that killed several animals and sparked a nationwide recall.

A spokeswoman did not identifying the chemical or its source, beyond saying that it's rodent poison. State officials will be releasing laboratory findings later today. A news conference is expected at 1 p.m. EDT

ABC News reported that the chemical was aminopterin, which was on wheat imported from China. Various online medical sources indicate that aminopterin is also used in trials to treat leukemia."


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

do you suppose that starting vit K immediately if you've been feeding this stuff might be worth it?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

I heard on the news that "at least 16" pets had died from eating the tainted food. I'm thinking that number is only the number that died from Menu Foods' feeding test, and is not representative of the thousands of pets in the country that ate it. There has had to have been hundreds.


----------



## Alicia Mertz (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

New finding. ::shaking head::

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uslatest/story/0,,-6520853,00.html


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

It seems the recall is expanding to dry dog foods....nice how they release the information on Friday so it can just sit over the weekend. So glad I feed raw....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*



Melissa Hoyer said:


> It seems the recall is expanding to dry dog foods....nice how they release the information on Friday so it can just sit over the weekend. ....


Every single development was released on a Friday.......


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

Where can we find a list of the dry foods involved?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

here is one of them - http://money.cnn.com/2007/03/30/news/companies/bc.petfood.melamine/?postversion=2007033018

Hill's Prescription Diet - that [email protected] they push in the vets office....
geez, big surprise there, eh?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

Thanks Lynn! :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*



Lynn Cheffins said:


> here is one of them - http://money.cnn.com/2007/03/30/news/companies/bc.petfood.melamine/?postversion=2007033018
> 
> Hill's Prescription Diet - that [email protected] they push in the vets office....
> geez, big surprise there, eh?


Purina Beneful is suspect:

http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/beneful.asp


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

Del Monte (Dollar General, etc.) was just added.

"Del Monte said customers can call (800) 949-3799 for more information about the recall and for instructions on obtaining a product refund." from DelMonte.com


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

All 45 of our dogs are fed Nutro. They've contacted me and said there was not a problem with their kibble. I told the representative, I was still nervous as a whore in church over this thing.

DFrost


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*



Connie Sutherland said:


> Del Monte (Dollar General, etc.) was just added.
> 
> "Del Monte said customers can call (800) 949-3799 for more information about the recall and for instructions on obtaining a product refund." from DelMonte.com


People buy dog food from Dollar General? Jesus.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

Dog biscuits added:

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/fn/4691132.html


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

woody, i hate to break it to ya, but if they feed ol' roy, they'll buy kibble from dollar general.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

The AVMA released what they believe to be an up-to-date list yesterday of the recalled foods:

http://www.avma.org/aa/menufoodsrecall/products.asp

Please look in both places -- the manufacturer as well as the brand name -- because not all foods are commonly known by the manufacturer's name.

I would scan the whole list if in doubt. I imagine that there are people, for example, who would look for Purina under "P" and not under "N" for Nestle. Alpo is under Nestle, Science Diet under Hill's, and so on.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

Scary when you see how many are involved. Makes me think that stuff is all cooked in one big pot and just packaged by all the different companies.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*



Bob Scott said:


> Scary when you see how many are involved. Makes me think that stuff is all cooked in one big pot and just packaged by all the different companies.


This is true about many, many different industries...gasoline, computers, clothing, etc. Thank god we have marketers to help us understand why one product is worth more than the others from the same pot.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*



Woody Taylor said:


> This is true about many, many different industries...gasoline, computers, clothing, etc. Thank god we have marketers to help us understand why one product is worth more than the others from the same pot.


LOL!

Oh, man, Woody, you reek with earnest cynicism. :>D


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

*Recall on Natural Balance Food*

Yikes, this is kind of scary...and Dick van Patten's Natural Balance is usually considered an excellent food!

http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/press_release.html


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*



Maren Bell Jones said:


> Yikes, this is kind of scary...and Dick van Patten's Natural Balance is usually considered an excellent food!
> 
> http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/press_release.html


Yes, and that pretty much blows the "wheat gluten only" story that has been given for weeks.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*

Beginning to feel happy about not feeding kibble.....


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*

Mine have eaten the rolls. The lamb and the beef rolls. That kinda freaks me out. They said they are not part of the recall.........but there seems to be stuff added to it everyday.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*



Amanda Layne said:


> Mine have eaten the rolls. The lamb and the beef rolls. That kinda freaks me out. They said they are not part of the recall.........but there seems to be stuff added to it everyday.


Mine too, for tracking.

But never again.

This has overflowed everything we have been told....... "pouches only" to "wet only" to "wheat gluten only" to "a couple of kibbles" to this.........


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*

It's like you can't trust anything any more unless you grow or raise it organically and butcher it yourself. Even then...


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*

This is when I am happy that we do a raw diet and I haven't tracked my dog! This just freaks me out, what food will be next?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*

I don't know what to use for tracking anymore. I really don't want to use hot dogs or cheese.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*



susan tuck said:


> I don't know what to use for tracking anymore. I really don't want to use hot dogs or cheese.


 
I am using the beef or turkey hot dogs now.......


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*

This is all so horrifying. I have a huge Natural Balance roll on hand that I had been using but just recently switched to Zuke's mini treats. Now I can see that it's time to do all home made everything. I cook for my dogs and add kibble to be sure they get all the stuff I might miss. Now..........

It sure seems suspicious to me that my always healthy, 10 yr old JRT, suddenly got very, very sick with a protein leaking condition around Christmas. Her bloodwork was all over the charts, she was on IV's for a few days and is just now almost back to normal except for a slightly elevated ALT (liver). And these critters trust us for their care.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*



susan tuck said:


> I don't know what to use for tracking anymore. I really don't want to use hot dogs or cheese.


Might wanta check out Real Beef, Chicken or Tripe Niblets Susan....we call em "doggie crack" as we have not found a dog that does not like em  All natural ingredients (meat) that are freeze dried. These are the ingredients for the Freeze-Dried Beef Niblets: Beef vital organ meat (including tripe), beef muscle meat, finely ground meaty bones, organic kelp, seaweed extract; fortified with vitamins and minerals. Coda prefers them over hot dogs and I prefer that she eats these rather then hotdogs. A bag lasts really long...I can just leave em in my vehicle - no refrigeration required.

www.animalfood.com


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*

Here is a recipe a few people have recommended. Never tried it, but you can bet I will. Plus you know exactly what is in it, and it is a lot cheaper than most all natural treats.

http://www.leerburg.com/bait.htm


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*

The most recent time time I ordered stuff from Leerburg, I tried the Grizzly Nu Treats (same link)..... very small, perfect for training treats and tracking.

The Yummy Chummies were even more popular around here (very "high value" treat! :-D ), but they're bigger.

I'll order both again. The Grizzly Nu Treats especially are a good size and there's a lot in the bag.

Also, a forum member here sent me instructions for homemade jerky, and I'm definitely gonna do that. Simple! What stopped me before was thinking I might screw it up and have rotting jerky in the pantry, but she said to freeze the product. Well, duh!  Pretty much can't go wrong.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*



Lacey Vessell said:


> Might wanta check out Real Beef, Chicken or Tripe Niblets Susan....we call em "doggie crack" as we have not found a dog that does not like em  All natural ingredients (meat) that are freeze dried. These are the ingredients for the Freeze-Dried Beef Niblets: Beef vital organ meat (including tripe), beef muscle meat, finely ground meaty bones, organic kelp, seaweed extract; fortified with vitamins and minerals. ... www.animalfood.com


Those niblets look great.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*

Thanks Lacey, I'm going to order some. Melissa, I checked out the recipe, but it has corn meal in it. Plus, I'm a crappy baker.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*

My dogs really like those nibblets. I have about 5 bags of the beef. I have 2 bags of Chicken that are going to wind up being given away though, my dogs dont really care for them. They love chicken, but they dont like those.

My plan was to use those for tracking, but the problem is that (and it could just be my dogs) they have to chew them...they are not "hard" but they are hard enough that they cant just be swallowed whole...not by my puppy anyway, and she is getting food in every step....so they just werent working out for me. I wish they did, because Ziris is only eating when she is tracking now, and hot dogs with kibble at the end.......is not exactly wonderful. I just dont know what else to use.

The very same week that I switched them all to raw, we decided that Ziris would only eat on the track.........so needless to say, my other two are eating raw and Ziris is eating crap. I wish I could find something like those beef nibblets but alot smaller. I was actually thinking about ordering a few more of those rolls..........but I WONT be doing that now!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*



Amanda Layne said:


> My dogs really like those nibblets. I have about 5 bags of the beef. I have 2 bags of Chicken that are going to wind up being given away though, my dogs dont really care for them. They love chicken, but they dont like those.
> 
> My plan was to use those for tracking, but the problem is that (and it could just be my dogs) they have to chew them...they are not "hard" but they are hard enough that they cant just be swallowed whole...not by my puppy anyway, and she is getting food in every step....so they just werent working out for me. I wish they did, because Ziris is only eating when she is tracking now, and hot dogs with kibble at the end.......is not exactly wonderful. I just dont know what else to use.
> 
> The very same week that I switched them all to raw, we decided that Ziris would only eat on the track.........so needless to say, my other two are eating raw and Ziris is eating crap. I wish I could find something like those beef nibblets but alot smaller. I was actually thinking about ordering a few more of those rolls..........but I WONT be doing that now!


Those little salmon things aren't chewed (in my house!).


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*

Hmmmmm Zane swallows them whole no problem....I would not use the chicken ones on a track - to easy for a dog to use their eyes instead of their nose.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*

http://www.nationalpetfoundation.com/dog-food-recall.html/wilbur-ellis.html
I have been unable to find out what dog food companies use this product.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*

http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/2007-04-17-premium-pet-food-recalled_N.htm
This article says there are companies other than Natural Balance that use this stuff.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*

As of 5 p.m. yesterday, Heartgard (Merial) was assessing that product.


QUOTE: Merial has stated that they did not obtain gluten from the suspect source, but are examining the products to confirm the absence of any contaminants. 
END dated 5 p.m. yesterday 
from http://www.vin.com/Promo/MenuRecall.htm



I will follow up further. That is so frightening...... I'll post whatever I find.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*

Thanks Connie. I just had my boy tested this a.m. and gave him his first Heartgard dose when I got home!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*



Pauline Michels said:


> Thanks Connie. I just had my boy tested this a.m. and gave him his first Heartgard dose when I got home!


I'm sorry. I believe it will be OK. SMALL amount in such a product, and probably not involved with the contaminated ingredient anyway.......

What I would do is encourage extra water and extra flushing..... I'd pour some water over the food in the dish today and tomorrow and encourage fluid intake that way, and not obsess over it. That's what I'm doing. (My guys had their monthly Heartgard Monday.)

I threw a piece of chicken into some simmering water and made a batch of that flavored water to cool in the 'fridge, and I'm refilling the water bowls with that, to be more tempting. 

I'm reading up on any other safeguards for after the fact, and I will post back whatever I find.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*

Thanks Connie. I do add "flavored water" to my dogs' meals. I boil chicken for them, then add some veggies. I use the broth to slop up their meals and for boiling small amounts of rice or oatmeal. 

I appreciate the advice regarding flushing. I called my vet and they are checking into the Heartgard situation.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*



Pauline Michels said:


> I called my vet and they are checking into the Heartgard situation.


Yes, I called mine too, and they said "Huh?" :neutral: 

I had to really search before I found even that snippet of info, after reading a third-hand rumor on a small forum.

A few weeks ago I would've dismissed it, assuming that any real problem would be in the news. Now we know more about how this info is (or isn't) dispensed.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

Now they are thinking it was intentionally done:

http://www.dogchannel.com/dog-news/dog-food-recall-intentional.aspx

BTW thanks Connie for assisting me in changing to RAW months before this incident became public!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*

It was found in hog urine yesterday..... hogs for human consumption ..... these hogs were fed "salvage" food from a Natural Balance facility.

I'll find a link. I read it in today's paper.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: dog food recall after deaths*



Connie Sutherland said:


> It was found in hog urine yesterday..... hogs for human consumption ..... these hogs were fed "salvage" food from a Natural Balance facility.
> 
> I'll find a link. I read it in today's paper.


http://www.nbc11.com/family/12600843/detail.html


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*

This morning the manufacturer of Heartgard said on the phone that the binder is corn cob, and that it appears that corn cob in unaffected.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

*Recall on Sensible Choice/Royal Canin*

Will it EVER stop?

http://www.royalcanin.us/


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*

I just wanted to say I can't wait to get the Freeze Dried Beef Niblets I ordered form the website Lacey provided. I went to the market thinking I could find some decent hot dogs to use in the meantime, but I was wrong. They all have nitrates & god knows what else in them. Oh well, Arkane gets a little break from tracking!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Recall on Natural Balance Food*



susan tuck said:


> I just wanted to say I can't wait to get the Freeze Dried Beef Niblets I ordered form the website Lacey provided. I went to the market thinking I could find some decent hot dogs to use in the meantime, but I was wrong. They all have nitrates & god knows what else in them. Oh well, Arkane gets a little break from tracking!


The no-chemical ones are generally frozen (to preserve them without the chemical preservatives) and they look browner than pink (because that pink is from the nitrites).

There are turkey, beef, chicken, and buffalo at the natural foods store near me, which is not a big store.

How about Whole Foods?


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

tracking and treats - just buy liver at the store, cut into small pieces, and microwave the heck out of it on low until it turns into little dry, rubbery things, almost like freeze dried. Stinks up the house something awful, but they don't leave smells in your vest pockets, and they keep really well in the fridge. Open your windows and it'll air out :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I've done that before, & no thanks! The smell of cooking liver makes me vomit. Connie - I forgot to check Whole Foods!


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh, man. I just read the thing about the hogs, and noticed that out of the five companies that were informed that their source might possibly be tainted, only TWO of them voluntarily recalled their products! Of course, the FDA won't say what other companies were involved...


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

http://blog.oregonlive.com/breakingnews/2007/05/pet_food_recall_expands_with_y.html

Nearly a month after pulling some pet food off the market, Royal Canin USA announced today another pet food recall.

It said it's recalling eight Sensible Choice dry dog food products and seven Kasco dry dog and catfood products.

The company, headquartered in Aimargues in southern France, said it found trace amounts of an industrial chemical in a vegetable protein used in the products. The ingredient, rice protein concentrate, was tainted with melamine, which is used in plastics, and is blamed in the deaths of scores of cats and dogs nationwide.

The rice protein concentrate was supplied by a Chicago-area company, Cereal Byproducts Co., which recalled the product earlier this month. The rice protein concentrate originally came from China.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

And the beat goes on:
http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/


----------

